# Sticky  REGOLAMENTO FORUM ITALIANO



## yuri

Salve a tutti.
In seguito all'ulteriore espansione del forum, alla crescita degli utenti, e all'emersione di diverse richieste in tal senso, il regolamento ha subito delle modifiche.

Nella larga parte dei casi ci sono modifiche solo formali, in alcuni casi migliori definizioni sulla sostanza di ciò che è scritto, e solo per il capo IV c'è una modifica rilevante del vecchio regime.

Sono accetti consigli e suggerimenti, i quali, tuttavia, non sono vincolanti.

----

*I. Regole di base*

1. Contenuto dei post

a) Gli utenti sono responsabili del contenuto dei loro post

b) Le seguenti tipologie di post non saranno tollerate:


Insulti ad altri membri o eccessive imprecazioni
Post razzisti, omofobici, xenofobi o di qualsiasi altre osservazioni scioviniste
Post provocatori con l'intenzione di creare dei flame
Attacchi alle religioni, incluse osservazioni antisemite
Post/discussioni doppi dello stesso argomento
Pubblicità senza preventiva approvazione della moderazione
Celebrazioni della morte di una persona, non importa quale sia la sua nazionalità o credo
Minacce di morte, auguri di morte, e celebrazioni di morti altrui, eccetto che si parli di personaggi pubblici controversi.
Immagini pornografiche, nudi o immagini equivoche, anche se solo linkate da un altro forum
Links a contenuti illegali
c) I contenuti politici sono permessi ma gli utenti devono aspettarsi di essere più strettamente controllati

d) Gli utenti dovrebbero mostrare rispetto per gli eventi tristi, per esempio non è decente per iniziare a discutere o scherzare su eventi come campi di sterminio

e) Gli utenti dovrebbero controllare due volte i loro post prima di pubblicarli. Dovrebbero essere guidati da poche semplici domande: Sto rispondendo ad un troll? Il mio post è chiaro? C'è qualche forma di ambiguità? Ho letto la discussione prima di rispondere?

d) Gli utenti dovrebbero essere tolleranti con chi commette errori sintattici o grammaticali. Non si pretende un messaggio forbito ma è necessario che tutti comprendano che cosa si scrive. Quindi è meglio evitare le abbreviazioni stile SMS come l’uso smodato delle K, al posto di altre lettere. Il forum non è né una chat né un cellulare!

2. Segnalazione post

In caso si abbia notato un post inappropriato vi invitiamo di segnalarlo alla moderazione. Questo può essere fatto in due modi: facendo click sul pulsante di segnalazione post () o mandando un messaggio privato ai moderatori.
Gli utenti non dovrebbero replicare ai troll, le persone che vengono qui e non danno nessun contributo al forum non vanno attaccate, questo peggiora solo le cose.


3. Rapporto con i moderatori

a) E severamente vietato scontrarsi con un moderatore. Per tutti i tipi di problemi, è necessario usare i messaggi privati. Le violazioni saranno sanzionate.

b) è altrettanto vietato e sanzionabile infastidire o minacciare qualsiasi membro della moderazione


4. Relazioni con gli altri utenti

Gli utenti dovrebbero avere una mentalità aperta verso opinioni diverse, in particolare sulle questioni morali. Se avete letto un post di un altro utente il cui parere è sgradevole per voi, dimostrategli che sta sbagliando argomentando la risposta, senza polemiche o insulti.
Se un post/topic è scritto rispettando i criteri formali su cosa sia consentito scrivere nelle varie sezioni, quel post/topic è lecito. rispondere a quello in maniera provocatoria, offensiva, volgare, solo perché non se ne condivide il contenuto sarà considerato causa scatenante di un flame, e come tale punito.

Come per il reato di rissa, chi partecipa ad un flame è punito, indipendentemente sia lui ad averlo scatenato o sia solo una reazione ad altri forumer.
Per flame si intende sia l'intervento esclusivamente finalizzato ad offendere l'interlocutore, provocarlo, limitarne la libertà di scrivere, invocare ripetutamente interventi dei moderatori, sia interventi molteplici completamente fuori topic, adatti a deviare la discussione rispetto al topic originario.
Quando un utente scrive post non condivisi o ritenuti offensivi, illeciti, o altro, questi devono essere segnalati, non risposti direttamente.
Se un utente non incontra la vostra simpatia usate l'ignore list, piuttosto che rendere i thread illeggibili.


5. Infrazioni, Brig, Ban e come contestarle

a) Ci sono tre tipi di restrizioni: infrazioni (incluso gli avvertimenti), brig e ban. Se avete ricevuto una di queste misure disciplinari potete avere maggior informazioni da un moderatore tramite un messaggio privato.

I warning sono avvertimenti privi di effetti immediati, usati per violazioni lievi.
il brig è la sanzione tipica per violazioni gravi, o per violazioni lievi ripetute e già sanzionate con avvertimenti specifici.
Non ci sono limiti al numero di brig irrogabili, anche se la durata si allungherà per gravità o reiterazione delle violazioni.
Il ban è considerata una extrema ratio, irrogabile a chi commette violazioni molto gravi, o ripetute più volte.
Le valutazioni saranno per quanto possibili oggettive, ma non si rinuncerà a mitigarle con valutazioni soggettive che riguardino condotta generale del forumer, storico della sua attività e apporti di contenuti al forum. L'idea è che contenuti e pluralità siano due valori fondamentali da preservare, e come tali bilanceranno le valutazioni oggettive per la sanzione del caso concreto

Post che contengono violazioni delle regole possono essere cancellati.

Vigono comunque degli automatismi:
Se si ricevono 3 punti infrazione attivi si verrà automaticamente briggati per tre giorni. Se si ricevono più di 10 punti infrazione in totale si potrebbe essere bannati permanentemente.
Qualsiasi comportamento che violi gravemente il regolamento verrà sanzionato come segue

7 giorni di Brig per la prima violazione
15 giorni di Brig per la seconda violazione
tempo superiore ai 15 giorni da valutare caso per caso per violazioni ulteriori.

b) Creare una discussione su un utente bannato o di attacco ad un moderatore non è consentito. Queste discussioni saranno cancellate e ricrearne una seconda potrebbe portare al brig.

c) I moderatori si riservano il diritto di limitare l'accesso ad alcune parti del forum agli utenti qualora necessario, nonché il diritto di vietare l'apertura di nuovi thread per periodi circoscritti.


6. Post cancellati e discussioni chiuse

a) I moderatori cancellano i post per un motivo, quindi ripubblicare un post cancellato può portare al brig. Mandate un messaggio ad un moderatore per scoprire il motivo della cancellazione del proprio post.

b) I moderatori cancellano/chiudono le discussioni per una ragione, quindi ricreare discussioni cancellate/chiuse può portare al brig. Mandate un messaggio ad un moderatore per scoprire il motivo della cancellazione/chiusura della discussione. I thread possono essere chiusi anche per sole ragioni di ordine e di ristabilimento della calma. In generale, la chiusura di un thread è considerato un provvedimento leggero, e come tale può essere assunto in ogni momento anche su basi ampiamente discrezionali.


7. Account Multipli

a) Gli account multipli sono severamente proibiti e come tali sanzionati.
b) Registrarsi nuovamente durante un brig o un ban permanente non è consentito. Ogni violazione porterà ad un allungamento del tempo di brig, con ban per l'account doppio, o ad un ban dell'account doppio in caso di ban dell'account iniziale.
Solo dopo un periodo di tempo particolarmente lungo, non inferiore all'anno, si può consentire eventualmente ad un utente di re-iscriversi. Questo però sarà sottoposto a controlli e sanzioni particolarmente severi, in quanto già bannato in passato.


8. Moderazione

I moderatori e gli amministratori di SkyscraperCity sono volontari che forniscono un servizio nel loro tempo libero. A causa di questo, è irragionevole aspettarsi che siano in linea in ogni momento, che rispondano ai messaggi non appena li ricevono, che moderino una discussione non appena ce ne sia bisogno, che controllino tutte le discussioni in corso tutti i giorni o una violazione di una delle regole del forum.

Questo forum e i suoi server sono proprietà privata. Si è qui solo perché si è stati invitati a stare qui. L'invito può essere revocato in qualsiasi momento per qualsiasi motivo. Le regole finali del forum, dunque, non sono altro che la volontà del proprietario.
Eventuali situazioni di particolare gravità potranno essere deferite direttamente ad un moderatore internazionale, che interverrà in linea con la volontà del proprietario.

*II. Altre importanti regole, punibili direttamente col ban*

1. Privacy
E' vietato rivelare informazioni private di altri utenti, come il vero nome, foto, indirizzo o numero di telefono. se sono d'accordo lo faranno i diretti interessati, o autorizzeranno a farlo. Una violazione di questa norma sarà punita con massima severità. Alla stessa maniera è vietato minacciare l'utilizzo di informazioni personali, o alluderne in tono minaccioso.

2. Minacce personali
Sono vietate severamente minacce personali, come da vocabolario, in qualsiasi forma, contro altri utenti.

3. Abuso dei messaggi privati
E' vietato severamente insultare gli utenti tramite i messaggi privati.


*III. Regole tecniche*

1. Grandezza della immagini

I moderatori si riservano il diritto di rimuovere le immagini troppo grandi. E' preferibile non postare immagini che abbiano una larghezza superiore ai 1024 pixels.


2. Firme

a) Le firme non devono occupare più di 5 linee di testo, incluse le linee vuote, (alla risoluzione di 1024x768) e non si dovrebbero usare caratteri troppo grandi (max grandezza 3).
b) Le firme non devono avere toni nazionalisti, razzisti, o ogni altro tipo di commento che possano offendere altri utenti.
c) Le firme non devono contenere codice embedded (esclusione fatta per i link a siti internet e codice di formattazione del testo), allegati, link che provocano un download o altre azioni dannose o invasive ai danni degli utenti di SSC e di SSC stesso
d) Inserire nelle firme qualsiasi tipo di link video non è permesso
e) Agli utenti non sarà permesso quotare/citare altri utenti nelle proprie signature, eccetto che si tratti di frasi di omaggio o incitamento in casi molto gravi (es. morte, malattia, disgrazie etc)
f) Lo staff di SSC si riserva il diritto di moderare anche per ragioni qui non elencate


3. Avatar

a) Gli avatar con connotati politici non sono accettati
b) Gli avatar contenenti materiale pornografico non sono accettati
c) Gli avatar pensati per provocare/offendere altri utenti non sono accettati


4. Citazioni

Se non strettamente necessario, evitare di includere le immagini quando si cita un post. Si dovrebbe eliminare il tag IMG e usare solo il link come riferimento


5. Origine dei contenuti e citazioni


a) Quando si cita un articolo esterno al forum, è richiesto di inserire nel post il link della fonte.
b) Tutte le immagini dovrebbero avere citata la fonte
c) Gli articoli di notizia e non, possono essere coperti da copyright e si deve evitare di postarli nella sua interezza.
d) La citazione di un articolo non deve avere più di 100 parole. Per maggiori informazioni click qui

I moderatori si riservano il diritto di rimuovere o modificare i post che non rispettano i punti sopra indicati.


*IV norme di deroga*

1. Il titolo I di questo regolamento non si applica allo skybar, inteso come la sola sottosezione così denominata. Si applicano invece pienamente i titoli II e III, con relative sanzioni. Sarà dunque inutile chiedere l'intervento dei moderatori, e l'irrogazione di sanzioni, per violazioni delle regole generali definite nel titolo I.

2. le uniche norme disciplinari che dovranno rispettarsi nello skybar, a pena di sanzioni, sono le seguenti:

Sono vietate offese o insulti ad altri utenti di eccezionale gravità (es. riferimenti a malattie esistenti, insulti omofobi o razzisti detti con l'intento di offendere etc)
è severamente vietato ogni effetto traboccamento. Le discussioni, le risse verbali, gli sfottò, i conflitti dello skybar devono restare in quella sezione. Ogni post che abbia come fine quello di allargare una lite, un flame, un off-topic etc., ad una sezione diversa dallo skybar, verrà valutato come se stesse in quella sezione. Analogamente, chiunque esporti post, topic o temi dallo skybar in un'altra sezione, sarà valutato e punito secondo il regolamento generale.
Restano vietate le immagini di nudo, i contenuti pornografici, i link a fini commerciali e i contenuti illegali.


*Norme transitorie e finali*

- Il regolamento si applica solo ai post futuri, rispetto alla pubblicazione.

- Alcuni thread di attualità e skybar potranno essere spostati di sezione, in seguito alla modifica delle regole delle due sezioni.

- Si prega inoltre di prendere visione dei nuovi contenuti/thread ammessi in attualità.

- In futuro probabilmente si procederà ad una riorganizzazione funzionale di tutte le sezioni. Si darà così una aggiustata dopo un lungo periodo di evoluzione e uso.

- Gli interventi dei moderatori in caso di violazioni, come descritte sopra, sono obbligatori. Questo non vuol dire che si potrà intervenire sempre, ovunque e in tempo reale, ma in caso di segnalazioni, se verificata una violazione, si procederà a norma di regolamento. Si badi bene che in casi come i flame, se vi è risposta dell'aggredito, questo, pure se tale, verrà punito a norma di regolamento.


----------------------

Chiusa una breve fase di discussione verrà messo in sticky in tutte le sezioni

Verrà poi fatto un annuncio specifico nel 3d attualità sulle nuove regole su quali thread inserire, giacché sarà slegato definitivamente dallo skybar


----------

